

Ubuntu broke 'netcat' in Lucid - larelli
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcat-openbsd/+bug/544935
You won't believe it. They broke 'netcat' in Lucid Lynx.
======
th
This only affects the netcat-openbsd package, not netcat-traditional. As
stated in a comment on that page, this is also a problem in the netcat-openbsd
package in Jaunty and Karmic. I'm surprised this bug wasn't caught earlier.

